# NEW FEATURE: Casino



## Andrew Green

Martialtalk now has a casino!

Link is in the navbar, the casino is currently open to all members! (however this may switch to only supporting members in the future)

There are 10 games in total, including blackjack, let 'em ride, Roulette, Slot machines, Video Poker and a 10 player Texas Hold'em game (Limit).

Have fun 

And as far as earning cash goes, well, you get a little extra for doing certain things (posting, starting threads, referrals, etc.) so if you go broke, all is not lost 

Report any bugs to me (I'm the one that fixes them)


----------



## MA-Caver

Andrew Green said:


> Martialtalk now has a casino!
> 
> Link is in the navbar, the casino is currently open to all members! (however this may switch to only supporting members in the future)
> 
> There are 10 games in total, including blackjack, let 'em ride, Roulette, Slot machines, Video Poker and a 10 player Texas Hold'em game (Limit).
> 
> Have fun
> 
> And as far as earning cash goes, well, you get a little extra for doing certain things (posting, starting threads, referrals, etc.) so if you go broke, all is not lost
> 
> Report any bugs to me (I'm the one that fixes them)


Okay... that explains the cash that I got below my ID... got me wondering... hmm... okay. 
So MT-ers can play together? That'd be cool.


----------



## Andrew Green

yup, 10 at a time can be playing poker


----------



## LuzRD

dang, and it looks like a great time killer!

"LuzRD, you do not have permission to access this page."


----------



## Andrew Green

LuzRD said:


> dang, and it looks like a great time killer!
> 
> "LuzRD, you do not have permission to access this page."



You should be allowed in now


----------



## LuzRD

yup, seems to be working. thank you!


----------



## Tames D

$250 bankroll! I'm high rollin baby! LOL. Looks like fun. How is the Casino Cash amount established?


----------



## Andrew Green

You start with $250, and get more for posting, starting threads, logging in daily, referals, getting rep, giving rep, etc.  Basically contributing to the site.

Or winning it in the casino


----------



## Tames D

Andrew Green said:


> You start with $250, and get more for posting, starting threads, logging in daily, referals, getting rep, giving rep, etc. Basically contributing to the site.
> 
> Or winning it in the casino


Thanks Andrew. Yeah, I was wondering if everyone started with the same amount despite post count or rep.


----------



## BrandiJo

soo what do you do with the money tho?


----------



## Andrew Green

Play games, hit "Casino" in the navbar 

or click here: http://martialtalk.com/forum/casino.php?


----------



## BrandiJo

lol i got that far, but is there a place to "spend" the money once we get rich in the casino?


----------



## Andrew Green

nope, no spending, just playing.


----------



## BrandiJo

ah ok  cool cool


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Can you add an "Old Las Vegas" mode?  Where they break your kneecaps if you crap out too many times?  I'll test it...I'm good at crappin out, LOL!


----------



## BrandiJo

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can you add an "Old Las Vegas" mode?  Where they break your kneecaps if you crap out too many times?  I'll test it...I'm good at crappin out, LOL!


haha  im with you, im already broke!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Very cool. Thanks Andrew. :asian:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Can you give people Casino cash like you give Rep points?


----------



## agemechanic03

Hehehe, In less than 10 min, I was broke, the big $0!!! Woo Hoo, tells you how good of a gambler I am!


----------



## terryl965

Andrew I neeb alot more money to be able to gamble the right way.


----------



## Andrew Green

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Can you give people Casino cash like you give Rep points?



You can transfer money, but to give it, it comes off of your total


----------



## bydand

You know how to make me have half-a-million dollars quick?  Yep, give me 10 million and put me in a casino.  At least it isn't "real" money I will be losing this time.


----------



## arnisador

Will high rollers get free drinks?

And wheer can I buy the Wayne Newton tickets?


----------



## MBuzzy

The casino is AWESOME.  Although I'd like a way to buy more casino money.    Maybe $5 for 500 or something.

Also, a few of us are in the Texas Hold em and would love to set up a recurring game, every night.  OR a few tournaments.  Can you have two instances of Texsa hold em going on at the same time?

Although...how far can we go before MT turns into a gambling site?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I don't see a problem as it's all for fun and no cash payouts are taking place.
The casino is Andrews work, so I'll have to differ all the questions on it to him.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have some feedback. I have my screen set at 1280 x 1024. The Hold'em game flickers for me. It is pretty consistant.

I like the game it just is hard on my eyes.


----------



## Kreth

Andrew Green said:


> nope, no spending, just playing.


Ah hell, I was gonna spend it on hookers and beer...


----------



## Lisa

Whoot!  I just won me some cash on texas holdem!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Lisa said:


> Whoot!  I just won me some cash on texas holdem!



Lisa kicked my BUTT! So did MBUZZY.


----------



## michaeledward

Lisa said:


> Whoot! I just won me some cash on texas holdem!


 

I'm sorry ... what does my Casino Cash say now ??? 

Oh, Yeah ... It says 

:lisafault:


----------



## Lisa

michaeledward said:


> I'm sorry ... what does my Casino Cash say now ???
> 
> Oh, Yeah ... It says
> 
> :lisafault:



Hey you have another $2, wanna play again. 

I got lucky folks, one hand I had 4 10's.  Sheer luck.


----------



## newGuy12

Kreth said:


> Ah hell, I was gonna spend it on hookers and beer...



I was going to buy *COFFEE DRINKS* and the hookers!

Haha!

I have never gambled before, I've never played these games.  Surely slot machines can't be hard to understand... here I go to make my fortune in MT money!!!


----------



## newGuy12

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can you add an "Old Las Vegas" mode?  Where they break your kneecaps if you crap out too many times?  I'll test it...I'm good at crappin out, LOL!



Haha!  That would be hard to carry out on some of the chaps around here!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

My lord, what happened while I was gone???!?!!?  Everyone had money!  I told you guys we should have all kept checking!

And Lisa.....I'm not sure that I fully believe that you didn't know how to play.....


----------



## newGuy12

I suspect that the "Bars and 7s" slot machine is not paying out as it should.  I had $6 just a minute ago, played the machine and won, see here:







And yet my total stayed at $6.  It should be at $11 now right?

Mind you, I have very little care about this, I simply wish to give feedback, to report what I think *might* be a bug.


----------



## Lisa

MBuzzy said:


> My lord, what happened while I was gone???!?!!?  Everyone had money!  I told you guys we should have all kept checking!
> 
> * And Lisa.....I'm not sure that I fully believe that you didn't know how to play.....*



Why, whatever do you mean?  :angel:



:uhyeah:


----------



## MBuzzy

Uh huh....  

:angel: my butt.

Name     Bet     Won     Profit
Lisa       259     472      213 


Those aren't the stats of someone who hasn't played before.    Plus, there are those of us who HAVE played before and know to never believe someone who says that they haven't!



btw, sorry if I blew your cover!  hehehe


----------



## Lisa

MBuzzy said:


> Uh huh....
> 
> :angel: my butt.
> 
> Name     Bet     Won     Profit
> Lisa       259     472      213
> 
> 
> Those aren't the stats of someone who hasn't played before.    Plus, there are those of us who HAVE played before and know to never believe someone who says that they haven't!
> 
> 
> 
> btw, sorry if I blew your cover!  hehehe



Its okay, I had a hand with 4 tens, lucky, plain and simple.


----------



## MBuzzy

WOW - Ok, well that would definately do it!!!


----------



## terryl965

Well I'm posting cause I have no money


----------



## Laurentkd

newGuy12 said:


> I suspect that the "Bars and 7s" slot machine is not paying out as it should.  I had $6 just a minute ago, played the machine and won, see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet my total stayed at $6.  It should be at $11 now right?
> 
> Mind you, I have very little care about this, I simply wish to give feedback, to report what I think *might* be a bug.



Did you have $6 and then bet $5, leaving you with $1? And then you won $5 back which would keep you at $6?
I am sure you are not as easily confused as I am, but it actually took me a couple of times looking at it before I figured out the same thing when I was playing.


----------



## Laurentkd

Would it be possible to just be able to WATCH the texas hold'em?  I am not at all a card player and right now just having fun with slots and video poker, but maybe if I could watch a little Texas I could get the nerve to join in once I figured it out.
Can't wait for all the replys of "go ahead and try it..." from all you "nice" MT gambler addicts! Looks like I should stay away from Lisa regardless!


----------



## LuzRD

go ahead and try it




there ARE good (free) downloadable poker games to get some experience on if your interested.


----------



## Andrew Green

newGuy12 said:


> I suspect that the "Bars and 7s" slot machine is not paying out as it should.  I had $6 just a minute ago, played the machine and won, see here:
> 
> And yet my total stayed at $6.  It should be at $11 now right?
> 
> Mind you, I have very little care about this, I simply wish to give feedback, to report what I think *might* be a bug.




As mentioned above, if you bet 5, and get 5 back, you end up with the same amount you started with.



Laurentkd said:


> Would it be possible to just be able to WATCH the texas hold'em?  I am not at all a card player and right now just having fun with slots and video poker, but maybe if I could watch a little Texas I could get the nerve to join in once I figured it out.
> Can't wait for all the replys of "go ahead and try it..." from all you "nice" MT gambler addicts! Looks like I should stay away from Lisa regardless!



I've considered that, and might work it in at some point.  Still only says .81, so I got a few things left to add.


----------



## terryl965

I need more money Please give me more Andrew I'm a good little Post Whore ask anybody


----------



## Andrew Green

I changed the starting point to $500, and bumped everyone up by 250.  Amazing how fast some of you can bankrupt yourselves


----------



## LuzRD

thats nothing! watch as i do it AGAIN!! hahaha


----------



## MBuzzy

I was wondering.......all the sudden I had A LOT more money....

I was about to run away with the bank error!


----------



## terryl965

Andrew Green said:


> I changed the starting point to $500, and bumped everyone up by 250. Amazing how fast some of you can bankrupt yourselves


 
Yea you know if we ever play together I'm a easy target.


----------



## MBuzzy

TERRY, Where are you spending it all???


----------



## LuzRD

ummm i think this is a great idea for a site feature, but i might have to stop playing it for a while (or end up in meetings) lol


----------



## CoryKS

Bwahahahaha!!!!  I is luzing!


----------



## Big Don

As the casino is not something I'll ever use, I gave my cash away and will continue to do so. Just ask when you see I have some.


----------



## kidswarrior

Big Don said:


> As the casino is not something I'll ever use, I gave my cash away and will continue to do so. Just ask when you see I have some.


How do you give it away? I'll  never use it either.


----------



## michaeledward

kidswarrior said:


> How do you give it away? I'll never use it either.


Go into the casino, and scroll to the bottom of the page .. 

Click the Transfer link ...


----------



## LuzRD

CoryKS said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!!  I is luzing!



LMAO :lfao::cheers:


----------



## Shicomm

Just found the poker room and earned and extra 300 bucks in about 3 hands...    Nice feature!


----------



## MA-Caver

Shicomm said:


> Just found the poker room and earned and extra 300 bucks in about 3 hands...    Nice feature!


Yeah and I'm gonna win some of that back ... 


Poker room is good... got a couple of glitches that could be tweaked otherwise... it's fun to play with a bunch of MT-ers


----------



## Andrew Green

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah and I'm gonna win some of that back ...
> 
> 
> Poker room is good... got a couple of glitches that could be tweaked otherwise... it's fun to play with a bunch of MT-ers



If you see glitches, send them to me


----------



## crushing

Andrew Green said:


> I changed the starting point to $500, and bumped everyone up by 250. Amazing how fast some of you can bankrupt yourselves


 
That was just a one time bump?  I thought it was a daily allowance.  Oops, I was to hasty in _*luzing*_ it all.

Baby needs new shoes!!!!!


----------



## LuzRD

its fun though isnt it? :cuss: lol


----------



## jim777

It took me all of about 10 minutes to lose all my money at Blackjack


----------



## CoryKS

jim777 said:


> It took me all of about 10 minutes to lose all my money at Blackjack


 
Ten whole minutes?!  You know you can click that 10 chip more than once, right?  :rofl:


----------



## Andrew Green

CoryKS said:


> Ten whole minutes?!  You know you can click that 10 chip more than once, right?  :rofl:



I could turn on the larger chips, remove the limit on the table games.

Plop a 500 chip in the slot machine and you're done


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok. 

not that I have $500 any more..  LOL


----------



## terryl965

There is something wrong witht he system, here is my problem anyway, I'm loosing all the time. Now I'm not the greatest gambler alive but people like me need to be able to go to the versateller and recieve more money like Vegas.


----------



## shesulsa

You just need to learn when to say "no" ... heh heh heh.  * I can see it now, Bob trying his besterist and coming out with 'nnnnn..nnnnn...nnnyeth .... nnnnnyesss ...nnnnnnnnnyesssssssssssssssssssssssssss' heh heh heh.


----------



## thardey

Umm . . . I think something's wrong with the stats, I bet Luzrd would like to know that apparently he's won over $2000 at Blackjack!

Check it out! He's the top scorer!


----------



## LuzRD

well thats because i dont JUST lose lol

at no point did i have even close to $1000, but since i won a little then lost a little consistantly before going broke it got my overall winnings up and i was still able to go bankrupt a couple times :wink2:

i just looked and the stats have me with the most money won but right now i have $0 lol. its just a matter of going broke slow enough that you win almost as often as you lose i guess


now where is that loan shark??


----------



## newGuy12

Laurentkd said:


> Did you have $6 and then bet $5, leaving you with $1? And then you won $5 back which would keep you at $6?
> I am sure you are not as easily confused as I am, but it actually took me a couple of times looking at it before I figured out the same thing when I was playing.



I see what you are saying.  Perhaps that's it.


----------



## Andrew Green

Something does look a little off on the blackjack stats, I'll have a look when I get some time to work on it.  Could be it is not logging a double down or a split bet or something.


----------



## MBuzzy

Is it possible to add a feature to be able to change your bet in Texas Hold em?


----------



## Andrew Green

A no limit game is something I might have a go at in the future, but for now it follows limit rules.  Which are more friendly to people dropping in and out IMO.  A No-limit game would work better as a tournament.


----------



## Dave Leverich

I must be blind, I'm not seeing a Casino link?


----------



## BrandiJo

its on the top bar.. where you have the link to User CP, Rules, arcade and such ... its the 8th one in


----------



## Xue Sheng

I was just wondering.... Where can I cash in my Casino Cash?

I have to go Christmas shopping this week :uhyeah:


----------



## jim777

Andrew Green said:


> Something does look a little off on the blackjack stats, I'll have a look when I get some time to work on it. Could be it is not logging a double down or a split bet or something.


 
I'm, not entirely sure if the douible down works, because I don't know what it means :lol: But it does pretty much assure a loss!


----------



## Andrew Green

double the bet and take one more card (and only one more)

Only a good option if you got a 10 or 11 most of the time, or you are betting the dealer will bust.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Can you add a "Strip Poker" option for Supporting Members only?  LOL


----------



## terryl965

Can I have an open credit line of $10,000 please so I can gamble for one hour straight?
Thank you


----------



## BrandiJo

terryl965 said:


> Can I have an open credit line of $10,000 please so I can gamble for one hour straight?
> Thank you


Sign me up for that one!


----------



## thardey

So, how do you earn more money?

I'm hoping to be able to win/earn enough to learn how to play Texas Hold-em, but you've gotta be able to go into it with some dough to lose.


----------



## Lisa

thardey said:


> So, how do you earn more money?
> 
> I'm hoping to be able to win/earn enough to learn how to play Texas Hold-em, but you've gotta be able to go into it with some dough to lose.



Keep posting. 

You earn as you post.


----------



## thardey

Lisa said:


> Keep posting.
> 
> You earn as you post.



What is it? $1 a post? I figured out it's 1$ a rep. That's a lot of posting and repping.

I figure I'll need a little over $700 to burn before I can start even thinking about winning at TX-holdem (other than an occasional lucky hand). That just leaves me about 6 months to "earn" it, and the rest of the games are weighted to the house.


----------



## Lisa

thardey said:


> What is it? $1 a post? I figured out it's 1$ a rep. That's a lot of posting and repping.
> 
> I figure I'll need a little over $700 to burn before I can start even thinking about winning at TX-holdem (other than an occasional lucky hand). That just leaves me about 6 months to "earn" it, and the rest of the games are weighted to the house.



You can also beg.  Other members not interested in the Casino can donate to you.  Start sending out some compliments.


----------



## thardey

Lisa said:


> You can also beg.  Other members not interested in the Casino can donate to you.  Start sending out some compliments.



I thought that's what the reps were for!

:lol:


----------

